# Cool build



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2022)

Electric Bike with old car wheel! | Electric Bike with old car wheel! | By Crafty Panda | Facebook
					

110M views, 1.2M likes, 136K loves, 20K comments, 265K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Crafty Panda: Electric Bike with old car wheel!




					fb.watch


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 8, 2022)

another video showing how NOT to weld.


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## THE STIG (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Rusthound (Aug 9, 2022)

I read the comments on the video here is one of them
"Great bit of fun well done. Don’t listen to the usual s h i t z from the expert welders we can’t all be as perfect as them."


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 9, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> I read the comments on the video here is one of them
> "Great bit of fun well done. Don’t listen to the usual s h i t z from the expert welders we can’t all be as perfect as them."



just about anyone who owns a welder knows what he is doing is not how it is done.  there are hundreds of welding videos out there. there is no good reason to weld like that. it is not about being an expert or perfect. 

a mountain bike frame like that would fail on the first ride


----------



## 1motime (Aug 9, 2022)

991,667 views.   Doesn't make a lot of sense


----------

